# USB ports went to sleep



## kristopher 473 (Apr 1, 2009)

I cannot seem to wake my USB ports up after sleep mode. All ports are recognized but they will not open the devices. I have a toshiba A130 w/ Vista hiome basic 32 bit OS. All are showing unknown device. If I remember there is a simple fix for this but i don't remember where to go...All SP1 & 2 are up to date...


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you see any error code in device manager?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc*. Right click the *devmgmt.msc* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Device Manager, Expand *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers. right click each *USB Root Hub/Properties/Power Management* Tab and Uncheck *Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power. *


----------



## kristopher 473 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have gone into device mgr many times and unchecked the box "allow the computer to turn off this device to save power". That does not do anything.


----------



## kristopher 473 (Apr 1, 2009)

there are no error codes in device mgr. says the ports are all working properly. Last time this happened I remember going into the registry and changing something from a 1 to a 2 ???


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

In Device Manager right click the device or the unknown devices to update drivers, point to ‘C:\Windows\winsxs’ instead of windows/inf or windows/system32, this is where Vista stores it’s legacy DLL files and frameworks, Vista will warn that the driver isn’t signed, install anyway, it’s perfectly safe, it will install the malfunctioning device and install all drivers associated with the deviceID


----------



## kristopher 473 (Apr 1, 2009)

I went into Device mgr and installed the drivers just as stated above. That did not work. The computer said the software and ports are all working properly...There is no recognition of any devices implemented. The sleep mode is in effect and will not turn off...


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Push & hold the power for few seconds it will turn off your laptop.

Restart and check if USB is working.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: USB Port Lost Function after wake up from Sleep many times


----------

